# Haunt Podcast



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

So I was making a few mock Podcasts for my site and I thought that it might be a cool idea to create a Haunt Podcast. At the next MA make and take I could interview ZF and some of the Haunt Forum members. Maybe prop how-to's I don't know. People could post ideas for upcoming Podcasts.
Is there any interest in this? If there is enough interest I'll make it happen.
BTW, if you didn't know Podcast are free audio or video shorts that are available on iTunes.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I would listen.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

DeathTouch said:


> I would listen.


X2


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I was kicking around the idea myself last month while listening to RFR; thought it would be a neat idea to give representation to the home haunt crowd. I scrapped the idea because it seemed like there really wouldn't be much to say without video accompaniment. I'm sure it would be good for a show or two each mo0nth but I imagine they wouldn't be very long... at some point you'd just about have to back it up with some images.

I listen to podcasts all the time while I'm at work so I'd certainly give it a chance.

Maybe bounce the idea off the guy who took over the home haunt news; it could be a combo magazine/podcast relationship like Rue Morgue has.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You could also have a section where you call the haunter. Like this week we are calling Dr. Morbius. And then ask him question over the phone. Like where he got started; does his wife really make him eat mac and cheese.(Just joking)


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I was thinking about some audio interviews to start. Maybe quick discussions on props and haunts. They could be phone call interviews to find out about the Dr.'s dietary issues I guess if that is your thing Some of them could be video like at the MA make and take. People could post ideas on topics.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

cool


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

I would listen!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Sounds interesting. Now, if you could get people at the MnT drunk for the podcast...I could use their innermost secrets in my plot to take over the world!







hehehe


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

H, I'll see what I can do. Do you have any roofies I could slip them? 

OK, Reverant and I are going to start working on this and we should have the first Podcast done in a few weeks. 
We need a name and ideas for the first 3 shows. Any input would be appreciated.

What topics do you want us to cover?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I think a simple descriptive title is best but I think Home Haunt Radio is out because it implies a connection to Home Haunt News, which this wouldn't have. And they probably wouldn't want to at this point since it looks like they're going to be getting a regular spot On Rotting Flesh Radio, which is a "major leagues" cast. Haunting Homes? Haunt At Home? Better Haunts and Graveyards? Hauntcast?


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I kind of like Hauntcast. It's simple and direct. Better Haunts and Graveyards is cool, but a mouth full. 
I listened to an RFR Podcast and I thought it was a bit wordy and drawn out. A 1.5 hour podcast could have been cut down to :30 - :45 minutes. 
I want to keep each cast at about 30 minutes max. 
Do you think I should use a character voice as the host or just host it in my normal voice? Maybe a character for the show intro and outro and my normal voice for the rest.
I need a concept for the first show.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Hauntcast it is. Here is a sample of the show opener/intro
www.discountvoiceovers.com/soundfx/HauntcastPodcast.mp3


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> You could also have a section where you call the haunter. Like this week we are calling Dr. Morbius. And then ask him question over the phone. Like where he got started; does his wife really make him eat mac and cheese.(Just joking)


Wha WHAT?!

LOL! I would be honered to participate, although my good wife doesn't FORCE me to eat Mac n cheese, I eat of my own valicion, along with pizza, beer, Tri Tip steak, Chicken,(esp hot wings), and salads of all sorts.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

djchrisb said:


> I like the name Hauntcast. Here is a sample of the show opener/intro
> www.discountvoiceovers.com/soundfx/HauntcastIntro.mp3


Oh bro, that kicks some serious ass! I say go for it!

Use your character for intro and Bumper (if any) then regular voice for interviews.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I have made a few changes to the open. 
http://www.discountvoiceovers.com/soundfx/HauntcastInto2.mp3

Anyone familiar with RF Radio or Rue Morgue, do you think it sounds like their open?

We need a few segments for the show that will run every cast. Any ideas? 
I was thinking a TOT Bag for emails.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

djchrisb said:


> I have made a few changes to the open.
> www.discountvoiceovers.com/soundfx/HauntcastIntro2.mp3
> 
> Anyone familiar with RF Radio or Rue Morgue, do you think it sounds like their open?
> ...


Link didn't work on this one, but the first was really cool. Great job. Can't wait till you start rolling them out.
3
BTW - Just checked and hauntcast.com is already taken


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

If you can't use hauntcast, what about 'Haunted Minds' or 'A Haunted Mind' since you'll be picking the brains of haunters? 

It's a fun idea. I'd listen. An idea for interviews would be consistently asking each person their top three pieces of advice (in general or in regards to the interview topic)...their own personal terrifying trilogy or something catchy like that.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Sorry, This link works.
http://www.discountvoiceovers.com/soundfx/HauntcastInto2.mp3

I checked into the domain and someone has had it for 2 years and hasn't utilized it. It is up for renewal in Feb. I emailed him to find out his plans. I wasn't even thinking about a web site. A podcast is more than enough work for me, but I guess a site makes sense.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The intro is superb! So, we need to go to Itunes to listen? I'd rather link off a site myself. If only you had a URL with the word Haunt in it, and then related somehow to sound? HHmmmm....


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Doc are you suggesting to post the link HERE on Haunt Forum for people to listen or my site?

I think iTunes is free to post Podcasts. I'll check. If it isn't maybe we will just post the show on my site or here.

I need a creative person to do some writing for the show. No one is going to make money of this, unless I can get sponsors which won't happen until we can get an audience, so there won't be a pay check. If anyone is interested please PM me.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

If you wish you can use my Hauntseeker site untill you get what you need. I can make a subcat for you if you wish.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

OK Doc, I can be a bit slow sometimes but you are a mad genius. 
How about Haunt Voices as a title as I already have the url and the graphic? I can just add the cast to a page on my site. Keeps things easy.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

djchrisb said:


> Doc are you suggesting to post the link HERE on Haunt Forum for people to listen or my site?
> 
> I think iTunes is free to post Podcasts. I'll check. If it isn't maybe we will just post the show on my site or here.
> 
> I need a creative person to do some writing for the show. No one is going to make money of this, unless I can get sponsors which won't happen until we can get an audience, so there won't be a pay check. If anyone is interested please PM me.


I was suggesting posting the link from your site, and perhaps have a link from here to there, but that would be up to Zombie-F and whatever you guys work out.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

djchrisb said:


> OK Doc, I can be a bit slow sometimes but you are a mad genius.
> How about Haunt Voices as a title as I already have the url and the graphic? I can just add the cast to a page on my site. Keeps things easy.


Yea, that's the ticket! Mad genius? I've been called worse..mwahahaha!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

The intro sounds good. Nice job with it.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I'm getting a video camera for xmas (buying it for myself if I have to). I'd submit some content, like how-to's on painting, papermache, etc.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

We will definitely be doing some segments like those in the future, so that is good to know.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I tried to do a segment I was hoping to get on RFR radio. It was a prop making segment, the first being corpsing. The only problem was that my voice sucks. You've got a great voice, Chris. You're podcast intro sounds great.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Hauntcast episode 2 airs this Friday 01/02 with Steve O from garage of evil. Rev has a new segment for us, Johnny Thunder is back with Horror Reviews, and lots of ridonkulous stuff by me.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Woo Hoo! Looking forward to episode 2!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I know Chris and Rev worked very hard on this new ep, so hopefully everyone checks it out on Friday while nursing their post-New Year's hangover.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Please continue the Hauntcast updates in the thread in the Links section.

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=14376


----------

